# [Risolto] - piccolo quesito/dubbio sul sun-j2sdk

## turborocket

salve raga avrei bisongo di una delucidazione a riguardo dell'emergere del plugin java!!!

premetto che questo è il mio secondo tentativo di approccio al gentoo quindi è la seconda volta che istallo tutto da 0(sta volta però con la guida)

Allora faccio

```
emerge sun-j2sdk
```

inizia a scaricare e istallare le dipendenze(tipo la blackdown che ci sta un sacco a compilare)tutto procede correttamente fino al momento di istallare l'ultimo pacchetto, ovvero proprio il java.

Però si interrompe dicendo che voleva dei file da inserire in /usr/portage/distfiles.

Io questo già lo sapevo e quindi mi ero procurato il binario del java sia la versione 

j2sdk-1_4_2_02-linux-i586.bin, la versione j2sdk-1_4_2_04-linux-i586.bin e la versionej2sdk-1_4_2_06-linux-i586.bin.

in modo che se proprio non riuscivo ad istallare l'ultima avrei istallato la *_02

cmq la prendo la copio in distfiles e riemergo....si interrompe di nuovo...mi accorgo allora che lui non ricedeva quel file,ma richiedeva 3 file

```
j2sdk-1_4_2-mozilla_headers-unix.zip

j2sdk-1_4_2-src-scsl.zip

j2sdk-1_4_2-bin-scsl
```

mentre la volta precedente che ho installato il java(la prima volta che ho provato gentoo per intenderci)mi chiedeva un unico file j2sdk-1_4_2_02-linux-i586.bin)(e me lo compilava senza problemi.

tornando al problema, trovo in rete questi 3 file gli scarico e gli copio in /usr/portage/distfiles

rieseguo l'emerge e lui inizia a compilare....e continua a compilare...sarà stato 6 ore a compilare(cpu un 1800xp) per poi darmi errore

```

...

...

+ rm -f TravConT.h

+ cp ../../.././TravConT.h .

+ rm -f UnhighlightT.h

+ cp ../../.././UnhighlightT.h .

+ rm -f PointInT.h

+ cp ../../.././PointInT.h .

+ rm -f XpmP.h

+ cp ../../.././XpmP.h .

+ rm -f XmXOC.h

+ cp ../../.././XmXOC.h .

+ rm -f XmTBR.h

+ cp ../../.././XmTBR.h .

+ rm -f ImageCachI.h

+ cp ../../.././ImageCachI.h .

+ rm -f XpmI.h

+ cp ../../.././XpmI.h .

+ rm -f GeoUtilsI.h

+ cp ../../.././GeoUtilsI.h .

+ rm -f BitmapsI.h

+ cp ../../.././BitmapsI.h .

+ rm -f ColorObj.h

+ cp ../../.././ColorObj.h .

+ rm -f ImageCachIObso.h

+ cp ../../.././ImageCachIObso.h .

+ rm -f _DtHashPObso.h

+ cp ../../.././_DtHashPObso.h .

+ rm -f BulletinBI.h

+ cp ../../.././BulletinBI.h .

(cd ./../../; ln -s ./lib/Xm/exports/include include)

including in ./bindings...

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/motif/lib/Xm/bindings'

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `includes'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/motif/lib/Xm/bindings'

including in ./util...

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/motif/lib/Xm/util'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `includes'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/motif/lib/Xm/util'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/motif/lib/Xm'

make[1]: *** [motif-build] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/control/make'

make: *** [scsl-build] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-java/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 126, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

ora non riesco a segnarvi le righe precedenti perchè l'ho emerso in shell però stanotte lo riemergo in un xterm così posso recuperare qualche altra riga

se cmq potete suggerirmi qualche cosa vi ringrazio 

scusate il disturbo GuidoLast edited by turborocket on Sun Oct 24, 2004 6:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## turborocket

ho notato che mi dice queste cose....sono importanti oppure posso farle andare avanti?

```
root@porno-->~ # emerge sun-j2sdk

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-java/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) j2sdk-1_4_2-src-scsl.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) j2sdk-1_4_2-mozilla_headers-unix.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) j2sdk-1_4_2-bin-scsl.zip

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking j2sdk-1_4_2-src-scsl.zip to /var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/

j2sdk

>>> Unpacking j2sdk-1_4_2-bin-scsl.zip to /var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk

>>> Unpacking j2sdk-1_4_2-mozilla_headers-unix.zip to /var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/mozilla

 * Applying patch remove-fixed-paths

patching file control/make/common/Defs-linux.gmk

patching file j2se/make/common/Defs-linux.gmk

 * Applying patch static_cxx

patching file j2se/make/common/Defs-linux.gmk

 * Applying patch force-motif

patching file control/make/motif-rules.gmk

Hunk #1 succeeded at 32 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 44 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 53 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 71 (offset 7 lines).

patching file j2se/make/sun/awt/Makefile

Hunk #1 succeeded at 280 (offset 43 lines).

patching file j2se/make/sun/awt/mawt.gmk

Hunk #1 succeeded at 123 (offset -2 lines).

 * Applying patch gcc3.3-fixes

patching file hotspot/src/cpu/i486/vm/i486.ad

patching file hotspot/src/share/vm/runtime/jvmdiInterfaceSupport.hpp

patching file hotspot/src/share/vm/runtime/mutexLocker.cpp

Hunk #1 succeeded at 98 (offset 3 lines).

patching file hotspot/src/os_cpu/linux_i486/vm/atomic_linux_i486.inline.hpp

>>> Source unpacked.

cd  ./../../control/make 

make all MAKEFLAGS= DEV_ONLY=true JAVA_HOME= CLASSPATH= ALT_MOTIFDIR= ALT_HOTSPOT_SERVER_PATH= ALT_HOTSPOT_CLIENT_PATH= ALT_HOTSPOT_LIB_PATH= ALT_TOPDIR= 

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/control/make'

linux i586 1.4.2-gentoo build started: 04-10-23 23:43

if [ -r ./../../deploy/make/Makefile ]; then \

  ( cd  ./../../deploy/make; make sanity EXTERNALSANITYCONTROL=true CONTROL_TOPDIR=/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/control CONTROL_TOPDIR_NAME=control ALT_OUTPUTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/control/build/linux-i586  ARCH_DATA_MODEL=32 MILESTONE=gentoo BUILD_NUMBER=1098574998 ; ); \

fi

gawk: cmd. line:2: fatal: cannot open file `/etc/redhat-release' for reading (No such file or directory)

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/deploy/make'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/deploy/make'

gawk: cmd. line:2: fatal: cannot open file `/etc/redhat-release' for reading (No such file or directory)

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/j2se/make'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/j2se/make'

Build Machine Information:

   build machine = porno

Build Directory Structure:

   CWD = /var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/control/make

   TOPDIR = ./../..

   CONTROL_TOPDIR = ./../../control

   GENERICS_TOPDIR = ./../../generics

   HOTSPOT_TOPDIR = ./../../hotspot

   J2SE_TOPDIR = ./../../j2se

   MOTIF_TOPDIR = ./../../motif

Hotspot Settings:

   HOTSPOT_BUILD_JOBS = 2

Bootstrap Settings:

   JAVAWS_BOOTDIR = /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1 

   BOOTSTRAP J2SDK VERSION: 1.4.1

   OUTPUTDIR = /var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/control/build/linux-i586 

Build Tool Settings:

   UNIXCOMMAND_PATH = /bin/ 

   COMPILER_PATH = /usr/bin/ 

   DEVTOOLS_PATH = /usr/bin/ 

   USRBIN_PATH = /usr/bin/ 

   GCC32_COMPILER_PATH = /java/devtools/linux/gcc3.2/ 

   MOZILLA_PATH =  

   MOZILLA_HEADERS_PATH =  

   MOZILLA_LIBS_PATH =  

   CC_VER = gcc (GCC) 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6) Copyright (C) 2003 Free Software Foundation, Inc. This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. 

   PATH = /usr/lib/ccache/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/lib/portage/bin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3:/usr/X11R6/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.3/sbin:/usr/kde/3.3/bin 

Build Directives:

   PEDANTIC =  

   INSANE = true 

Build Platform Settings:

   PLATFORM = linux 

   ARCH = i586 

   LIBARCH = i386 

   ARCH_FAMILY = i586 

   ARCH_DATA_MODEL = 32 

   RH_VERSION =  

   OS_VERSION = 2.6.8-gentoo-r10 

   FREE_SPACE = 14624948 

GNU Make Settings:

   MAKE = make 

   MAKE VERSION =  

   MAKECMDGOALS = sanity 

   MAKEFLAGS = w -- BUILD_NUMBER=1098574998 MILESTONE=gentoo ARCH_DATA_MODEL=32 ALT_OUTPUTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/control/build/linux-i586 CONTROL_TOPDIR_NAME=control CONTROL_TOPDIR=/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/control EXTERNALSANITYCONTROL=true 

   SHELL = /bin/sh 

Target Build Versions:

   JAVAWS_VERSION = 1.4.2 

   MILESTONE = gentoo 

   BUILD_NUMBER = 1098574998 

Bootstrap Settings:

   BOOTDIR = /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1 

   BOOTSTRAP J2SDK VERSION: 1.4.1

   OUTPUTDIR = /var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/control/build/linux-i586 

Build Tool Settings:

   UNIXCOMMAND_PATH =  

   COMPILER_PATH =  

   DEVTOOLS_PATH = /usr/bin/ 

   USRBIN_PATH =  

   MOTIF_DIR = /var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/motif 

   CC_VER = 3.3.4 

   ZIP_VER = 2.3 

   PATH = /usr/lib/ccache/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/lib/portage/bin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3:/usr/X11R6/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.3/sbin:/usr/kde/3.3/bin 

Build Directives:

   USE_ONLY_BOOTDIR_TOOLS =  

   USE_HOTSPOT_INTERPRETER_MODE =  

   PEDANTIC =  

   DEV_ONLY = true 

   J2RE_ONLY =  

   NO_DOCS =  

   NO_IMAGES =  

   TOOLS_ONLY = true 

   INSANE = true 

Build Platform Settings:

   PLATFORM = linux 

   ARCH = i586 

   LIBARCH = i386 

   ARCH_FAMILY = i586 

   ARCH_DATA_MODEL = 32 

   RH_VERSION =  

   OS_VERSION = 2.6.8-gentoo-r10 

   ALSA_VERSION = 1.0.5 

   FREE_SPACE = 14624936 

GNU Make Settings:

   MAKE = make 

   MAKE VERSION =  

   MAKECMDGOALS = sanity 

   MAKEFLAGS =  

   SHELL = /bin/sh 

Target Build Versions:

   JDK_VERSION = 1.4.2 

   MILESTONE = gentoo 

   BUILD_NUMBER = 1098574998 

External File/Binary Locations:

   HOTSPOT_SERVER_PATH = /var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/control/build/linux-i586/hotspot-i586/server 

   HOTSPOT_CLIENT_PATH = /var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/control/build/linux-i586/hotspot-i586/client 

   MOTIF_DIR = /var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/motif 

   CACERTS_FILE = /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/security/cacerts 

WARNING: You are building in 'INSANE' mode. You 

         should not use this mode, and in fact, 

         it may be removed at any time. If you 

         have build problems as a result of using 

         INSANE mode, then you should not expect 

         assistance from anyone with the problems 

         or consequences you experience. 

 

WARNING: Your build environment has the variable DEV_ONLY

         defined. This will result in a development-only

         build of the J2SE workspace, lacking the documentation

         build and installation bundles.

 

WARNING: You are building in 'INSANE' mode. You 

         should not use this mode, and in fact, 

         it may be removed at any time. If you 

         have build problems as a result of using 

         INSANE mode, then you should not expect 

         assistance from anyone with the problems 

         or consequences you experience. 

 

WARNING: You are building in 'INSANE' mode. You 

         should not use this mode, and in fact, 

         it may be removed at any time. If you 

         have build problems as a result of using 

         INSANE mode, then you should not expect 

         assistance from anyone with the problems 

         or consequences you experience. 

 

WARNING: The version of make being used does not match 

       the expected version for this platform. 

       The version of make found was -><- 

       The version expected matches the pattern ->3.7[89].1,<-. 

 

WARNING: You are building on an unsupported brand of Linux. 

         The supported version is Red Hat Linux release 6.1. 

 

WARNING: You are using an unsupported kernel version of Linux. 

         The supported kernel version is 2.2.*. 

         Your kernel version is 2.6.8-gentoo-r10 

 

ERROR: There is no GNU CC compiler at the location: 

           

 

ERROR: There is no zip file at the location: 

       zip 

sh /var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/hotspot/build/linux/makefiles/buildATree.sh compiler2 /var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/hotspot linux i486

(cd linux_i486_compiler2/product; make)

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/control/build/linux-i586/hotspot-i586/tmp/linux_i486_compiler2/product'

Removing ../generated/includeDB.current to force regeneration.

cd ../generated;   cat /var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/hotspot/src/share/vm/includeDB_core   /var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/hotspot/src/share/vm/includeDB_gc /var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/hotspot/src/share/vm/gc_implementation/includeDB_gc_parallelScavenge /var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/hotspot/src/share/vm/gc_implementation/includeDB_gc_shared   /var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/hotspot/src/share/vm/includeDB_ci /var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/hotspot/src/share/vm/includeDB_compiler2 > includeDB

cd ../generated;  if [ ! -r incls ] ; then \

mkdir incls ; \

fi

cd ../generated;   /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/bin/java -classpath . MakeDeps diffs UnixPlatform platform.current includeDB.current /var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.2/work/j2sdk/hotspot/build/linux/platform_i486 includeDB -firstFile functionAtStart.cpp -lastFile functionAtEnd.cpp

Old database:

        computing closures

New database:

        reading database: includeDB

        computing closures

Deltas:

        updating output files

The order of .c or .s has changed, or the grand include file has changed.

        writing individual include files

        creating functionAtStart.cpp

        creating accessFlags.cpp

        creating allocation.cpp

        creating aprofiler.cpp

        creating arguments.cpp

...

...

...

```

notate tutti quei warning e quegli error...

però poi va avanti e inizia a compilare

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## turborocket

riemerso da capo funziona:D

ciao Guifo

----------

